# Note: Incoming main battle tanks have the right of way over your hatchback



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2015)

Police in western Germany say a novice driver escaped unharmed but her car was crushed after she inadvertently turned into the path of a convoy of British tanks.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/autos/novice-driver-unharmed-after-car-crushed-by-battle-tank-1.2402540


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2015)

I really hate it when that happens...

MM


----------



## dimsum (3 Jun 2015)

"It was in my blind spot!  I swear!"


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> "It was in my blind spot!  I swear!"



Ah!  The joys of driving a tank in Europe.


----------



## geo (3 Jun 2015)

Oyyyyy......
Looks like a total write-off to me.

Anyone remember APCs and other big tracked vehicles accidentally going thru chicken or rabbit pens during fall ex?  Then officials having to compensate farmers for xx generations of bunnies & chicks... Ahhhh thanks for the memories


----------

